# The Abt Allroad quattro. Stylish Power-SUV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks to the Bavarians´ great experience in motor sports the elegant all-wheel drive estate car becomes a true sports car and confirms the “S” in SUV as the Abt engineers have been able to develop various power upgrades for the Diesel engines bringing about considerably more power. Instead of the original 180 HP (132 kW) the 2.7-litre Turbo Diesel now performs 230 HP (169 kW) and the 3.0-litre TDI 272 HP (200 kW) instead of 233 HP (171 kW). The increase in power is especially noticeable when taking a look at the explosive torque of the “small” Diesel totalling 450 Nm and mighty 550 Nm for the 3.0 TDI. In comparison to the original models these values mean an increase of 70 respectively 100 Nm. 
* Full Story *


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: The Abt Allroad quattro. Stylish Power-SUV ([email protected])*


----------

